# Question on Meyer 18080 TJ Mount



## catskilltj (Sep 20, 2010)

I am trying to mount the side plates from the Meyer 18080 mounting carton on a 1999 TJ Sahara and have a question as to the orientation of the side plates. Meyer's FIGURE 2 shows two new 1" diameter holes to be drilled 1/2" vertically above the centerline of the bumper pipe and 9" between the center of the holes but, there is no horizontal dimension from the centerline of the bumper pipe to the first hole. In addition there are already existing elongated holes in this area, see attached pics. Does anyone have any pics of the mounting of their sideplates? In addition where is the best place to mount the solenoid for the hoist motor and penetrate the firewall with the wire harness? I am moving a 7' ST with an E47 off a 1976 CJ7, where there is a enough room to put a suitcase under the hood on each side of the engine.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mems (Dec 19, 2009)

I googled your mount and came up with this, not sure if it can help you any or if you already have it.

Click here for blow up view

I'd pull the mount right up to the side of the frame and see if any of the holes line up. Then mark the areas through the mount with a sharpie where the new ones need to be drilled.

I put my solenoid on the back firewall behind the battery. Safe and out of the way of everything. I then ran a wire down below this and through the firewall putting the hole in the passenger side of the firewall. Its high enough from the inside where it wont get touched by passengers and low enough to be under the dash a little. Plus, if you have carpeting, that can help cover up that area as it does mine. Dont forge to use a grommet.


----------



## bschurr (Nov 8, 2011)

^ good advise there.

My solenoid is attached to the top of the inner fender at the end of the airbox - it is best to mount it close to the battery. As for a spot in the firewall for controls to the cabin, check out the driver's side under the master cylender - there is a nice big hole that can accommodtae your controls.
Good luck & be sure to post up a pic when you are all set!


----------

